# Akal Takht Jathedar’s Move Raises Eyebrows



## Archived_Member16 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Akal Takht Jathedar’s move raises eyebrows *
*Tribune News Service *​ 

Amritsar, February 14
In what is being seen by many as an unprecedented move, the Akal Takht Jathedar, Giani Gurbachan Singh, wrote a letter to the Maharashtra DGP to stop ex-communicated former Akal Takht Jathedar Prof Darshan Singh from presenting his programme at a gurdwara in Pune on February 5-6. 

The letter, which bears the signature of Jathedar’s PA Inder Mohan Singh, was issued by the Akal Takht secretariat on February 2. The letter addressed to Maharashtra DGP D. Sivanandhan says, “I want to draw your attention towards the fact that S Prof Darshan Singh Ji Khalsa, who was ex-communicated from the Sikh Panth by Sri Akal Takht due to his anti-religious activities, cannot participate in any religious function. We have received complaints that he is going to participate in a religious function being organised by Gurdwara Singh Sabha, Ganesh Peth, Pune, on February 5-6. He, being an ex-communicated Ragi, his participation would provoke angry protest in the local Sikh community, which can create trouble in the said area. In the best interests of maintaining the peace, you are requested to take immediate action for preventing the participation of S Prof Darshan Singh Ji Khalsa in the said function.”*However, Prof Darshan Singh's programme did not witness any trouble and was well-attended by the Sikh Sangat in Pune. *

Meanwhile, former SGPC secretary and Sikh Panthic Council Chairman Manjeet Singh Calcutta today dubbed the Akal Takht’s move of writing to the DGP “sad”, stating that it has “thrown the traditions and the principles of the Takht to wind”. He said it was unfortunate that for the past some time "political and administrative force is being used to implement the Takht's edicts".

*source*: 
http://www.tribuneindia.com/2011/20110215/punjab.htm#7


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

desperate times need desperate actions...btw the PA is related to the jathedar...and we blame badal for bhai bhateejawaad or nehru gandhis of dynastic rule...evry single "tree" in the Indian forest is BURNING..as in Gurbani..Koi hario boot rahio ree ??


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

When the Akal Takhat jathedar Ranjit  Singh was declared Jathedar and he was in prison on charges of murder of nirankari chief gurbachan..the Acting Jathedar Akal takhat was asked to write to the President of Idnia for clemency for Ranjit Singh..the Akal takhat answer was..WE are SUPREME SEAT of Authority in Sikhism..we cannot undermine that authority by PLEADING to someone else...

1 And heres the present AT Jathedar acting like  a clerk writing a PLEA to a Police Officer in maharahstra State, Mayor of pune ets..people hwo are not even near to status of President of India...

2. Hazoor Sahib has also issued  a similar letter signed by PANJ PIYARAS advising Sangats to not call darshan Singh ji for Kirtan !!..

http://www.khalsanews.org/newspics/...14 Feb 11 Radio talk show reg AKT letters.htm


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Feb 14, 2011)

For Information: Letter from Takht Sachkhand Sri Hazur Abchalnagar Sahib


----------

